# Sites about Gregorian chant...



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hello there!
I want to find a site that lists Gregorian chants and which church mode they use. Anyone come across something like that? I have found some fantastically large archives that will keep me too busy too long...
:tiphat:


----------



## Krummhorn

There is a reference site that I use frequently for choosing suitable church music ... CANTICAVONA

Also check out IMSLP which has a plethora of Gregorian chant scores, all in PDF, and in the public domain. IMSLP is a site I use for downloading organ scores.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Krummhorn said:


> There is a reference site that I use frequently for choosing suitable church music ... CANTICAVONA
> 
> Also check out IMSLP which has a plethora of Gregorian chant scores, all in PDF, and in the public domain. IMSLP is a site I use for downloading organ scores.


Thank-you, thank-you! I was actually hoping that you would reply  I use IMSLP quite a lot, but never thought to go there...(strange). You made my day, I can sleep now! 
Down the road from us, we know an organist couple, that I too often make stop when they walk the dog (my wife says too often...)


----------



## Taggart

The standard source for plainchant in modern times is the_ Liber Usualis_ see wiki. This is around 2400 pages of chant plus a (long) introduction to the reading of old-style plainchant. The wiki article includes links to a version in modern musical notation and a link to a set of organ harmonies. The site with organ harmonies also has a page on the _Liber Usualis_ with a video about the chant - https://www.ccwatershed.org/2013/03/19/1961-solesmes-liber-usualis-online-free-pdf/ and also a link to the 1957 Mass and Vespers book - https://www.ccwatershed.org/2013/03/19/liber-usualis-english-translations-solesmes-1957/

This should provide you with all the plain chant you need (and then some!).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Also a big thank-you Taggart! I have to pick out only about 5, but want to have good examples of the church modes in medieval times. The new curriculum in my subject at school (Music in perspective) says I need to have ear training in context to music history, so I have to choose wisely, knowing some Gregorian chants are used more often in later times. So I want my students to learn the modes with chants that are later used in works by newer composers. I picked Ave maris Stella and Dies Irae for starters, to learn to better notate and read music. "the road is created while you get lost" is a fun rewriting of an old saying


----------

